# European car class "mini cars" such as Fiat Panda?



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2011)

We're 2 people who like really little cars in Italy for dealing with tiny parking spaces etc.

I'm debating whether their car class called mini car such as Fiat Panda will be ok for trip thru Dolomites, or whether we need the "economy car" class such as Renault Clio. They're both 4-doors. The smaller one saves us $30+, and I'm sure would be fine for town/city driving, but would their mini car have enough power to climb the mountain roads? We don't drive over the speed limit when abroad.

(There's an even smaller car class believe it or not, ie the smart cars, the mini is a bit larger.)

Recently in Colorado, the Advantage desk tried really hard to scare us into upgrading from our reserved "small car class" compact to something bigger for high altitude driving, V6 - we stuck with our original reservation, with some doubts, but were just fine, since anywhere the car couldn't go faster than say 45, the speed limit was less than that anyway.

Any experience?


----------



## tlwmkw (Sep 8, 2011)

We had a problem with luggage in those small size cars.  You just can't fit any standard sized suitcases in them- even the carry on size was a squeeze.  You'll end up having to fold down the back seats which is cumbersome and difficult to do, and then anyone can look in the car and see your stuff so security is an issue.  As far as power is concerned- not a problem for us.  JMHO.

tlwmkw


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 8, 2011)

We rented a Nissan Micra in Portugal. We did have to get the guy at the rental agency to fold down the back seat, but for 2 'normal' size Americans, it worked fine. As you know, for parking in Europe, smaller is better.

Jim


----------



## ouaifer (Sep 8, 2011)

_We just rented a Panda in Italy in May and put 1800 miles on it in 2 weeks.  Their "mini" is not what we considered a mini...certainly not as small as the 2 person Mercedes Smart Cars...what I had been hoping for.  Panda was MORE than big enough!  The back covered boot was big enough for a very large suitcase and a carryon under cover.  If you have more, you can store your stuff on the back seat...the smaller the car, the better!  Personally, I'd do the Panda again._


----------



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for responses, and glad to hear yr experience with this specific car ouaifer - did you happen to drive the Panda up any high mountain roads over your 2 weeks? 

Sounds like it'll be fine space-wise - I'm eyeing a high mountain route to get from Lake Como to Merano, then maybe the Dolomite scenic route to Cortina again, just want to make sure we won't be chugging along too slow or have to push it up the hills!


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 9, 2011)

The two issues I would see are the luggage security issue and whether the car has enough power.  I have never rented in this class, so I do not have any personal experience.  Trying to drive the German autobahns in a small underpowered Skoda I had rented in Prague years ago cured me of trying to go too far down in car sizes in Europe, while gas prices there are a powerful incentive to avoid the largest sizes as well.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 10, 2011)

You should be okay with the Fiat Panda. Many French people drive them in high speeds! It is definitely more a city car but the nowadays model can drive fast and in high power but becomes a bit unstable at higher speed. Also in the mountains you should be fine but going downhill you have to be careful that the car doesn't go too fast. I assume you are used to drive in manual, otherwise I wouldn't like it for driving in the mountains.

It is advisable to take a small car in Europe because of limited parking spaces and the old cities with very small streets. My husband always drives a larger car but I still sweat when I think of how we got stuck in a very small old Italian hill town.

Just don't bring that many luggage! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## ouaifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Thanks for responses, and glad to hear yr experience with this specific car ouaifer - did you happen to drive the Panda up any high mountain roads over your 2 weeks?
> 
> Sounds like it'll be fine space-wise - I'm eyeing a high mountain route to get from Lake Como to Merano, then maybe the Dolomite scenic route to Cortina again, just want to make sure we won't be chugging along too slow or have to push it up the hills!



_We didn't go high up into the mountains, per se.  However, we drove up to dozens of high hill towns with tons of 180 switch backs....never had any problem with losing steam or decelerating.  That little car had a lot of power, and was very reliable.  And, we had a manual transmission...a plus._


----------



## Laurie (Oct 31, 2011)

Update: we did take the mini car, they gave us a cute little 4-door Peugeot, we ended up saving $100, and it's doing fine! 

This afternoon we drove up to Passo dello Stelvio from the north (Merano), and then back down the way we'd come, probably just as the melting snow was about to turn to black ice - 48 hairpins each way:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passo_dello_Stelvio

Google for some additional images of the road - this was our thrill for the day.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Laurie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passo_dello_Stelvio
> 
> Google for some additional images of the road - this was our thrill for the day.



Looks like WICKED fun!

Hope you have a great trip. 

elaine


----------



## X-ring (Nov 11, 2011)

ouaifer said:


> _We just rented a Panda in Italy in May and put 1800 miles on it in 2 weeks.  Their "mini" is not what we considered a mini...certainly not as small as the 2 person Mercedes Smart Cars...what I had been hoping for.  Panda was MORE than big enough!  The back covered boot was big enough for a very large suitcase and a carryon under cover.  If you have more, you can store your stuff on the back seat...the smaller the car, the better!  Personally, I'd do the Panda again._



We had a Panda for doing the Southern Peloponnese last fall - loved it, especially its 'inner bigness'.


----------

